# Do cats have a sense of humor?



## wolfsnaps (Dec 26, 2011)

Does Otis think pouncing on my head early in the morning is funny? Or running back and forth on the bed, is this hilarious or something? I have tried closing the bedroom door but then she scratches at the door and does some sort of ninja dive bombing INTO the door. I like to leave the door open in case the dogs need to get a drink of water or something.


But memo to Otis:


It's NOT funny!


----------



## Pixall (Oct 18, 2011)

They either have a sense of humor or are pure evil. Or a combination of the two. I have theories.....


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

While I do think they have a sense of humor I don't think that's why he's jumping on your head. That's likely because early in the morning is when kitties like to play, and he wants you to play with him.

Of our four cats only one really has a sense of humor. Muffin loves to play jokes on the other cats, my SO, and rarely me. His favorite 'joke' is to hide behind a corner and pop out to scare one of the other cats. Followed closely by wiping drool onto my BF (who hates drool...). He has a very specific 'laughing' purr that he only uses after he's done one of his jokes. He also makes a very cute proud face after he does a joke.


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

I know my cats have a sense of humor. Nubey uses it a LOT when he wants my attention! He loves to make me laugh! He'll play a game with me where he'll jump up on me, tap one of my arms, and then run away!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

MowMow is my clown. He works hard to make me laugh. He's always doing acrobatics and being silly and seems to feed off my laughter. The more I laugh and tell him he's funny the more he does it.

Book is still to busy being obnoxious for stuff like that but hopefully he's watching and learning.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

can't say, but this is close. When I first started letting Gypsy out of her safe room to sleep with us, she would find her toys and entertain herself. One day she was in the dining room trying to keep a mylar ball up in the air. She was sitting paerie dog style, bopping it around above her head. Jack walked into the room and sat down a foot from her and watched for about 5 seconds, then reached out with a single paw, planted it in the center of her chest and gave her a push. Then he walked out of the room like he saw nothing as she laid on the floor with a "what just happened" look on her face.

But then as Pixal said, he may have been just being his evil little self.


----------



## kwarendorf (Oct 12, 2009)

wolfsnaps said:


> Does Otis think pouncing on my head early in the morning is funny? Or running back and forth on the bed, is this hilarious or something?


Yes. To Otis this is the height of hilarity. And your reaction gives her something to talk about with her friends on the phone all day while you're at work.


----------



## harv (Dec 24, 2011)

kwarendorf said:


> Yes. To Otis this is the height of hilarity. And your
> reaction gives her something to talk about with
> her friends on the phone all day while you're at work.


Excellent! :!:


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Oh,yes,they do have a sense of humor! When Robin plays with a ball sometimes he'll swat it in my direction sometimes when I toss it,he'll chase it and do little flips,and once when I was sitting at the bottom of my steps 'bonk,jingle', it bounced off my head! I saw his face disappear behind the rail...


----------



## Miss Callie Kitty (Jun 12, 2011)

If mine could talk....she would be a stand up comedian...and a successful one at that


----------



## harv (Dec 24, 2011)

Miss Callie Kitty said:


> If mine could talk....she would be a stand up
> comedian...and a successful one at that


Examples, please?


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

Just like people, what's funny to them may not be funny to others.

Many, many years ago, we had a terrier and a couple of cats. The little jet black guy, Snowy, would follow us as we took the dog for a walk after dark. He would run ahead through the gardens of maybe three or four houses, hide and spring out at the dog. Never vicious, he apparently loved seeing the dog jump when it was surprised.


----------



## wolfsnaps (Dec 26, 2011)

I think Otis has a vendetta against my small dog, Sarge. She tries hard to provoke him. Then she does this sideways hop, trying to look as big as possible with her back arched, trying to get him to react. Sometimes he gives a half hearted mock charge but its never serious...unless he has a cookie. She doesn't do this with the big dogs. So I think she just has a grudge againt Sargeant.


----------



## brezofleur (Dec 13, 2010)

wolfsnaps said:


> Then she does this sideways hop, trying to look as big as possible with her back arched, trying to get him to react.


Do you think she's trying to play with Sarge?

Ody does this with Zeus, but he's trying to play with him and trying to encourage Zeus to chase him. He LOVES being chased. 

Zeus doesn't know how to play yet (poor baby was adopted and isn't that confident) so he just stares at Ody... One day, though.


----------



## wolfsnaps (Dec 26, 2011)

Yes.

Now its time for a test:

Playing is to Otis as ____ is to Sarge

A.) Playing
B.) Annoying
C.) Avoidance


----------



## Marshel (Dec 22, 2010)

I'd saying (A) playing. 
Our morning routine is: The alarm goes off. Colonel jumps from the bed to the dresser. My wife goes to the bathroom. When she comes pass the dresser, Colonel reaches out and gives her a good swat on the tush. Of course she yells, "**** cat." I believe he does it just to get her reaction.

We once had a parrot that would run out from hiding when he was out of the cage and peck my daughter on the foot. She would scream each time. The parrot would fly back to his perch and just cackle up a storm. Obviously it was a game for him. I believe it is the same with Colonel. My wife's reaction reenforces the behavior.


----------

